# Anybody need REAL black powder?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im looking to place an order for some powder. If I get 25 lbs or more, the cost is around $13-14 per lb.

Problem is, I dont need 25 lbs. I could use 8-10 though. Anyone out there (semi-local to Fargo) looking to split a order of 25 lbs???

Price is for Goex brand, any grade except cannon.


----------

